# 1903 rifle values



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've got a couple 1903's that are just taking up space in the safe, I need to know where is a good place to get a true value of them at. I've seen from $600 up to $1850 on different sites.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Are there any original A-3's ?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If you can PM me detailed info on them I can help, manufactures, serial number , pictures would help


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Orlando said:


> If you can PM me detailed info on them I can help, manufactures, serial number , pictures would help


thanks, I was waiting for you to reply.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> Are there any original A-3's ?


im not sure. ill post a few photos later this week.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

what ever became of these?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Orlando said:


> what ever became of these?


been wondering my self... got the impression he might even sell one..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Orlando said:


> what ever became of these?


 they are in the safe, I forgot about them and this thread. info and photos coming in a few hours.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The first one is a Winchester 1917 not sure why I thought they were both 1903's


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The second is a Remington 03-A3


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow... The visual History of an era that I hope we will never witness.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Appears both rifles have gone through a rebuild which is not unusual.Really hard to give a value without being able to see them in person , insect bore condition and wear etc
$400-$800 each ,sorry cant be more specific


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Appears both rifles have gone through a rebuild which is not unusual.Really hard to give a value without being able to see them in person , insect bore condition and wear etc
$400-$750 each ,sorry cant be more specific


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

How would I find out what all the stamps on the stocks are?


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

ezbite said:


> How would I find out what all the stamps on the stocks are?


Hopefully this helps a little. I was curious too but cant really make out the smaller stamps in the pics.

https://www.gunvaluesboard.com/1903-remington-30/06-fja-inspectors-481170.html

https://sites.google.com/site/wwii1903a3builder/stock-example


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

http://m1903.com/isstamps.htm

circle with a P in it is "Proof fired" or tested


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

stamps on stocks are put on after rebuilds, other smaller random symbol stamps are inspectors marks


----------

